# Hide tanning



## Big D n Jack (May 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if most states consider tanning a hide a form of taxidermy and require a license? Do any of you do it? If so what would you say the level of difficulty is in it and how much of a time/financial investment is involved in it?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Good question. I wouldn't think you would need a taxidermy license, but I will be looking forward to responses on this topic.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

As far as I know it isnt considered taxidermy. In Ariz. you dont need a license to do it yourself. But just like anything else if you are trying to do it for money, I am sure there will be some sort of license.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You know the government wants whatever they can legally collect from you.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> You know the government wants whatever they can legally collect from you.


they don't care if it's legal.....


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

i dont think you do because i have a friend that does it and im pretty sure he doesnt have his license


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

My guess is if you have all of your trapping license requirements you should be good to posses whatever critters you catch, I am almost positive there isn't an additional license needed for tanning purposes.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

I am a taxidermist in Wv. Here u don't need it. But it is different in some states. But doing it just for your self I would thank not.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I would guess that if you are just doing it for yourself it wouldnt be a problem you would prob just need a lic if you were going to make it into a buisness.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ditto, I think if you're not advertising or doing it commercially you would be good. I've never tanned anything myself just dried them years ago. Always took mine to the local tannery in town if I wanted anything done.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

In Missouri I know that if you are processing your own pelts that you trapped or shot, then you don't need one. You can sell the pelts or whatever afterwards also with no license.

If you are taking in someone else's pelts that they trapped or shot, then you need a license. Supposedly it is because you are legally taking possession of the pelt and that is illegal before it has been processed unless you have a license. The license is cheap though.


----------

